# substitute for coffee extract?



## OllieMama (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone has any experience/suggestions regarding coffee extract.... I've not been able to find it (though admittedly haven't tried TOO hard) and I want to make some cupcakes that call for coffee extract in the frosting (3 tsp). Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Do you mean something caffeine free? or just something more convenient?

If the latter, my mother always uses instant coffee powder in her cakes and icings.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

I was also going to recommend instant coffee.


----------



## OllieMama (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calidris* 
Do you mean something caffeine free? or just something more convenient?

If the latter, my mother always uses instant coffee powder in her cakes and icings.

I don't care if it's caffeine free. I just want something available without ordering online. I might check a little gourmet shop in town tomorrow. I guess I could try instant coffee if that doesn't pan out. I just wonder if it would be concentrated enough to offer good flavor...?


----------



## Humunah (Aug 29, 2008)

Instant coffee would have a ton of flavor!


----------

